# Looking for Plowing Subs in Northern MA and Southern NH



## merrimacmill (Apr 18, 2007)

I am looking for subs for plowing in the north shore of MA area (Newburyport, North Andover, Haverhill, Amesbury, Salisbury, etc..) and the southern, NH area (Plaistow, Seabrook, Portsmouth, etc). 

Must be insured, have own equipment, and have experience. Call 978-462-1417 and leave a message, we will get back with you.


----------



## hotshot4819 (Oct 17, 2006)

you need anything in Dover NH?
what do you have in portsmouth ?


----------

